#   >         1

## __

!
       .           1.    ,    ?     ?  ,    ...500.1.104..,   ...244.1.104..?  ,    . :Frown: 
  1: 8.2 (8.2.16.368)
:   ,  1.0 (1.0.16.4).

----------


## anatcd



----------


## __

,        , ..  104.  104.00.      .     .        .      .

----------


## Tassa

?    ?

----------


## __

> ?    ?


    ,   ,     ))

----------


## 58

. -----   .

----------


## __

.      :Wow:

----------

!             .  ?        ?

----------

> !             .  ?        ?


!!!   !  !

----------

> !!!   !  !


,     ?

----------


## 52

1: 8.3 (8.3.6.2524)   2.0 (2.0.42.33)

----------


## melekhin

--   

  ,       31.12.2015
 ,     ,     ,  ,    , 95% ,  5%,        ,           ,       2016- ,       2015- ,   31.12.2015 23:59:59  ,      ,   

,  -   -    

   01.01.2016 0:00:00,    ,      ,        ,   401-   !   ,   31.12.2015 23:59:59  ...

----------


## Tanyazor

,      .   1    ,  1.0 (1.0.39.6)     401.20  , .. ,    .           ?           ,       .

----------


## botaninatali

,           .     2016 -          ,    .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,           .


     ,  "    "   "",       .

----------

!  .        ,   101.36,    101.34.      , .     .  ?

----------


## VVVika

.            (2  ) (     2016         )  22 000  (8000 , 13000 , 1000   ).     ,         .              .
:
401.10.175 101.34.410 22 000
104.34.411 401.10.172 22 000
105.36.347 401.10.172 8 000 (   )

106.31.310 105.36.447 31608  
106.31.310 105.36.447 430 
106.31.310 105.36.447 850 
106.31.310 105.36.447 8 000 
101.34.310 106.31.310 40 888

:       .             401.20.271   32 888,  8 000   401.10.172?

.

----------


## VVVika

.     .      .     .

----------

.  . 27  " "        ,              .   ,     ,  ,    .   , ,    106.31       101.34.          .                                                    ,      .      - ,       .    ,          .         .

----------

!       ,      ,      ,    .    , , ,  .     .

----------


## VLDMR

> :
> 401.10.175 101.34.410 22 000
> 104.34.411 401.10.172 22 000


???

104.34.411 - 101.34.410 22 000
    (  )
     401.10.17 -  101.34.410
      ,         .




> 8 000   401.10.172?


 .        ( 104.34.411-101.34.410) 
     . , .   401.10.172     ,    .     401.10.172        121   .

----------

! -      "   ".                                                                                                                                          - .                                                                                                     ,   ""       ,   ,     .             ,       .                                                                                                  , ,     .         (     .   )  ,    ,             .

----------

